
Apple WWDC 2019: Livestream - tosh
https://www.apple.com/apple-events/livestream/?m=1
======
muterad_murilax
Does anyone have a m3u8-file link for streaming in VLC etc.?

~~~
muterad_murilax
[https://p-events-
delivery.akamaized.net/3004qzusahnbjppuwydg...](https://p-events-
delivery.akamaized.net/3004qzusahnbjppuwydgjzsdyzsippar/m3u8/atv_mvp.m3u8)

